# R32 oem wheels



## Elninio (Jan 12, 2016)

Bought a set off Mel but need a referb,I always said I wanted to go back to stock with it but I don't like the gun metal on the white 32
What do you guys reckon on getting them done shadow chrome or bronze do you think they would suit the stock alloys
Cheers
Paul


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

I've seen them in bronze, looks well on a dark car, couldn't say on white though as not seen bronze OEM wheels on a white 32 - seen bronze CE28's on a white 32 and that looked nice, however they were 18's

Get someone to photoshop em and that should give you a good idea


----------

